# looking for a chili mac recipe which was popular back in the 50s or 60s



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

My papa and I used to lovea box mix (like the mac and cheese)...I believe it was made by the Rice-a-Roni people...called "Chili Mac". Basically, it was a stove top prep...using (I believe) butter (or a mix of butter and milk), melted in a pan, added the "spice pack" and then added the cooked elbow pasta to it. You then tossed it together and ate. It did NOT leave a red hue to the mac, more like a light sprinkling of the chili powder on it. The heat was mild and was even great cold or reheated. I have been trying to duplicate this on my own, or perusing other website for a recipe and have been unable to find anything close. 

I have seen Rachel Ray's version, but it is too tomatoey (is that a word) for what I'm looking for. Can anyone help me either find "the" recipe, if it is still made (maybe I can get a box and try to experiment on my own), or have a great copycat of what I'm looking for. I've looked through the files here and can't find any help. Thanks in advance for your efforts.


----------

